# Please Critique My Jumping! :)



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for the size of the pictures. I thought they would be smaller.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't see any photos.


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

I know; I'm sorry. They showed up in the preview, but didn't come up on the actual post. I'll try to post a new thread with the pictures. :-(


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

There they are... ^^^


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Well before anyone who actually knows proper positioning gives you their opinion, let me just say you look great in your outfit and kudos for staying on the horse. I would probably be somewhere outside the arena with 4 cracked ribs.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you look pretty good to me, but I always say that I am not a jumper, so other than grossly obvious errors, I don't try to give a critique.

your cute horse is kind of dropping her knees , though, which is a bit worrisome.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Grid work will get your horse's knees neater and snappier, to a point. There's no improving her beyond what she's physically capable of. But grids are wonderful, wonderful things, and are fantastic for the rider's position as well as the horse's form and athleticism.

You're a wee bit ahead of the movement but you have a lovely solid lower leg. I would like to see you ride with a shorter rein and an automatic release. I love how consistent your heels are.


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for the critiques. I'll try to work on all of these things.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank _you_ for your beautiful attitude! I see so many people ask for critique and then throw it back in the critiquer's face when they aren't told they're perfect.

...myself included on occasion... -blushes-


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's okay. We all have grumpy days.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Your pony looks like one with some personality! What an adorable team. 

Make sure you are really sinking your weight in your heels, not balancing your two point on the toe, and standing in your stirrups. Your weight should be balanced over the center of the saddle, not quite as tipped forward as you are here. Practice your two point on the flat with no hands, at both walk and trot. This is best done with someone there to lunge you, so that you can focus on sinking your weight and balance into your heels, and keeping your arms out like an airplane. If you are two pointing correctly, the position should be easily held. If your weight is set on your toes, you will fall forward onto the horse's neck. 

Again, lovely team!! Everything else looks really really good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

@ xJumperx ~Thank you! I've had problems with being too far up on my horse's neck in the past, and my trainer and I are working on getting by bottom over the middle of the saddle as we jump. We're coming along! Thanks again!


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey! I recognize that place! That Santa Rosa Equestrian Center! I've been to many schooling shows there.

Sorry, I'm not really good at critiquing, I just got excited because I recognized the place


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It looks like you need to bring your weight back over the centre of the saddle. Being perched over the pommel is asking for trouble if pony gets a funny distance or stops. Save for the first picture, I don't think you need to sink much farther into your heels. It looks 'natural' in the second and third picture (the first looks like you were taken a little bit by surprise, not quite out of the saddle, but sticking well with the distance, so I'm not going to critique that one).

I do agree that you need to do a BUNCH of grid work, Jackson used to carry his front end much the same as your horse does and after a couple months of just grid work he has a beautiful front end over jumps, so it really can go a long way :wink:.


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

@showjumperachel ~ Yes, these were indeed taken at the Santa Rosa Equestrian Center. I don't board there, I just go to a lot of shows there- just like you do. 

@alexischristina ~ Thank you for the great critiques. Yes, I agree about her front end. My horse has jumped much larger in the past, and she gets wonderfully tucked with her knees up when doing those bigger fences. But when we do smaller jumps (such as these) she gets a bit lazy with her knees and drops them because she is used to bigger jumps. I agree that lots of grid work at this height will help her snap her knees up over any height of a fence. I'll make sure to ask my trainer about including those in my lessons. Thank you!


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any more critiques or tips? I'd like to work on as many things as I can...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Let me just say that I really like your position and form. You seem to have a solid lower leg and your release is lovely. Pretty much an automatic release. If I were to say anything, at all, it might be that for the height of these jumps, your stirrup may be a hole or two too short. It is making it hard to stay centered on the saddle and is encouraging you to jump ahead a bit. Bend your knees just a bit and keep your seat a bit closer to the saddle. Jumps this size don't need quite as much effort as you seem to be putting into them.

Hopefully, a little grid work with bounces incorporated in the grid, will encourage the horse to tighten it's knees a bit more. 

You're a lovely rider and can ride for me any day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

@Allison Finch ~ Wow. Just wow! Thank you so much for the compliments and critiques. They mean a lot to me. I'm new on here, but I've already seen the influence and respect you have, and to get that kind of response to my riding is a huge confidence boost for me. Once again, thank you so much!


----------

